# Freud RTP1000 Router Table



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

Anybody used one of these Freud RTP1000 Router Tables? The thing I like about this table is the micro adjustment fence and that is folds up for compact storage. (I don't have much space)
It looks like it might be wobley with those legs, but I have not seen one in person yet.


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

WHOOOOAAAAA! I answered my own question. I looked on Amazon, and this thing got BAD reviews:

Amazon.com: Freud RTP1000 Ultimate Portable Router Table ( 18 1/2-Inch x 23 1/2-Inch ): Home Improvement


----------



## peerawit (May 22, 2009)

1 Star review.. I never see it before..

-The product needs help. ..

-The insert is junk it cracked and it sags wich means the material sticks when pusing through , not a good thing!

-When I recieved the router table it was already damaged. It didn't appear to be from shipping. 


:thumbdown:


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

check out Kreg's router table


----------

